# Pop-up drain



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

On a job I have lingering I discussed discharging water away from the house.

The front roof line is terrible and the water collection dumps in front on flower beds in concentrated areas. Even adding drain pipe extensions isn't too helpful because it's a trip hazard around the front path and the lawn is higher.

Bottom line is I'm replacing the front walks, digging under, then 20ft out to pop drains on each side. The concern about open drains were that it would create ice on the public walk. Which I am concerned about too but I can see these pop ups freezing too and becoming a problem.
Thoughts?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Water freezes. It also runs down hill. If the pop ups don't freeze shut, you can wind up with ice on the sidewalk.

Roof gets heated by the sun, snow melts but the sidewalk temp is below freezing. Nothing to be done about that other than a dry well or something similar.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Btw, on runs which may freeze, I'll put an opening like a wye on the downspout ~3 feet off the ground so you can see when you have a frozen horizontal.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I said dry well first but got knocked down. Can't say I see these pop ups around was thinking maybe it's not meant for freezing.

But then again it's not my bag off tricks


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

They'll freeze. The water off the hotter roof still has to go somewhere.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

If you're using pop-ups, you have to put overflows in at the downspout connector...


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

For ice potential? 
Maybe I should push harder on the dry well


----------



## FEW (Jul 3, 2017)

I put in two for a customer that had walkway and driveway flooding. I did put in drywells with the pop-ups for overflow. It sort of worked, but the pop-ups didn't really operate. A few months later I got called about the popup stuck up. I went back and threw in grates. Nothing wrong with the pop-ups, it was just redundant withe the drywell.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Can you go under the public walk and out the street curb to the gutter?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

We're not going to replace those walks so not at this time


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Tunnel under the sidewalk?


----------

